# The Cleveland Indians= Racism



## rapidfox1

They should change the logo and name of that baseball team. Its racist.





You see, what if they based baseball teams on people of different races. This is wrong.

Blackface


Redface

Enough is enough. It is time to change the name of the Cleveland baseball team into a name that is better and not racist.


----------



## Brasilia

y u leave out south asians?


----------



## rapidfox1

Brasilia said:


> y u leave out south asians?


Oregon Orientals and the Cleveland Asians are there.


----------



## MrQuiet76

so you call out the Cleveland Indians but I guess Washington Redskins is OK?? :roll


----------



## Daveyboy

I guess never thought to much of it wether it was racist or atleast not nice.

What about Washington Redskins?, St. John's Redmen?, Minnesota Vikings? Kansas City Chiefs,? Atlanta Braves?


----------



## anonymid

Daveyboy said:


> St. John's Redmen?


St. John's changed its nickname to Red Storm about twenty years ago. (Incidentally, the "Redmen" nickname originally had nothing to do with Native Americans; it was simply a reference to the red uniforms the school's teams wore.)


----------



## Daveyboy

anonymid said:


> St. John's changed its nickname to Red Storm about twenty years ago. (Incidentally, the "Redmen" nickname originally had nothing to do with Native Americans; it was simply a reference to the red uniforms the school's teams wore.)


Thanks, Ur r right.


----------



## Zeppelin

Teams named after Indians aren't racist. Are the Minnesota Vikings racist too then? Naming a team after Indians certainly isn't racist. Even the Redskins, aren't racist. They have had their name since like the 30's or 40's, and it dosen't really bother anybody. Sports teams have a long tradition of names, and they aren't meant to offend people. Redskins was a commonly used term for Indians back in that time, just like how ***** used to be used for black people at that time to.

If anything, it is a way to honor them.

Here's the old Padres logo by the way. They used it last year and nobody had a problem with it.


----------



## anonymid

I think it's the logo that's the bigger issue than the name. I have noticed that they seem to be wearing the alternate caps with the simple "C" logo more often . . . maybe they'll gradually phase out Chief Wahoo. Who knows.


----------



## Zeppelin

anonymid said:


> I think it's the logo that's the bigger issue than the name. I have noticed that they seem to be wearing the alternate caps with the simple "C" logo more often . . . maybe they'll gradually phase out Chief Wahoo. Who knows.


The Braves are using this logo next year on some of their hats. I like the Chief Wahoo logo, but I like the Braves logo even more. I'm considering getting a Atlanta Braves hat just because I like the logo.


----------



## srschirm




----------



## F1X3R

If you think Chief Wahoo is controversial, check out his predecessor:










http://blogs.thescore.com/mlb/2011/11/30/chief-wahoo-classic-controversial/

Or how bout the "Americanized" Chief Wahoo:









(MLB did this with every team for 4th of July, Memorial Day, etc.)


----------



## OutOfControlPanel

These are racist, too. Oh wait -- they depict white guys. Nevermind.


----------



## A name

This is what is considered racism nowadays? calling a team name the Indians and having an Indian as their logo? people that are actual victims of racism would laugh at your post.


----------



## Dmack

A name said:


> people that are actual victims of racism would laugh at your post.


^ this ain't racist... if it is then so is the Notre Dame Irish but you don't see anyone whining about that.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

A team name is a source of pride. And the other Cleveland names you use for comparison aren't relevant because the Cleveland area has no Asian or African roots, the way it does with Native Americans.


----------



## arnie

A name said:


> This is what is considered racism nowadays? calling a team name the Indians and having an Indian as their logo? people that are actual victims of racism would laugh at your post.


This.


----------



## minimized

I hate the "honor them" argument. Like we have any reason to expect them to be honored by a bizarre caricature. And of course white people aren't going to be offended. No white majority has been at the center of such dynamics.

Whatever, it's not my call to make.


----------



## Donness

Wow really? I don't know where to start


----------



## TenYears

I remember this was a big controvery some years back, and was completely over-hyped when Sports Illustrated ran a big story on it.

I mean, if you think that's racist, then you also have to admit the Braves are, too...and the Vikings...and where does it stop. Speaking of the Braves, is the tomohawk chop racist? I mean it's got to be the stupidest tradition in all of baseball, all of sports, that's offensive enough...but racist?


----------



## srschirm

TenYears said:


> Speaking of the Braves, is the tomohawk chop racist? I mean it's got to be the stupidest tradition in all of baseball, all of sports


Hey now..


----------

